# Wing Chun ring exercises



## Deflecting_the_Storm (Sep 7, 2005)

I have the rattan ring, but was only taught a few exercises with it. I know that the simplistic design is to keep your arms a certain distance away an keep your hands in the right positions for punches and lap sao. Anyone else know any exercises with the ring?


----------



## sifupr (Nov 6, 2005)

Deflecting_the_Storm said:
			
		

> I have the rattan ring, but was only taught a few exercises with it. I know that the simplistic design is to keep your arms a certain distance away an keep your hands in the right positions for punches and lap sao. Anyone else know any exercises with the ring?


Most experienced Wing Chun people will tell you that the Rattan rings will train the wrong energy for chi sau. In oder to maintain contact with the ring in the inside you have to push out which is a no-no for WC.
Regards,
PR.


----------



## barriecusvein (Nov 11, 2005)

i've only seen the ring used for lok sau training when no partner is available. however the energy of playing the ring is not outwards like it looks, but forwards like all WC. The ring helps to train people to keep their elbows in and maintain the energy of lok sau. i think it is only used on relative beginners to lok sau, because anyone with experience making mistakes like not keeping the elbows in should not be training at this level of WC.


----------



## sifupr (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello, if you place your arms on the insids of the rings as some do. You have to push outward to maintain contact or the ring will fall on top of your arms. If you place your arms on the outside of the rings you have to a little bit inward to maintain contact which is not as bad but it can leave a hole for you to be attacked in the center, unless the ring has a very small circumference. You are correct about the forward energy.
PR


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 15, 2005)

Forget the ring it focuses on the upper body only without the ability to utilise the stance (i.e. Sui Lum Tao energy/force) therefore it teaches the wrong concept, it is simply a training tool that has been implemented by some Wing Chun sifus in the last 30 or so years, and is borrowed (as far as I know) from Shaolin.


----------

